# for Brachy-lovers



## werner.freitag (Aug 9, 2020)

For Brachy-lovers Security Check Required


----------



## werner.freitag (Aug 9, 2020)

__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Guldal (Aug 9, 2020)

WAUW! I would also check the security, if that one was in my possesion!


----------



## orchid527 (Aug 9, 2020)

I have never seen, or even imagined, one so densely spotted. Mike


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 9, 2020)

Was one on the parents Catasetum Fredclarkeara After Dark?


----------



## troy (Aug 9, 2020)

That's a special one!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 9, 2020)

Stunning colour! 

Is the black color a dark brown or dark reddish black? Can you take pic in sun? Many in various angles including flower side and back, as well as bottom of leaves to show ink markings? 

I have several of these black flowered leucochilums and notice that the dorsal and petal margins tend to undulate. I wonder if I culture can improve it. 

Here’s two of mine, first one was awarded a couple years ago:





As you can see, the second one has more reddish tinge to the black colour. 

There are actually red ones coming. Have you seen those, Werner?


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 9, 2020)

its an interesting line of breeding.....


----------



## werner.freitag (Aug 10, 2020)

the picture is from HOUSE OF PAPHIOPEDILUM-HOP on Facebook, could not copy the link.

there are some extreme colored forms, worth a look


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 10, 2020)

Eh, I've never been a fan of the overlay/spots-so-big-and-heavy-that-they-cripple-the-flower type of breeding.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 11, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> Eh, I've never been a fan of the overlay/spots-so-big-and-heavy-that-they-cripple-the-flower type of breeding.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder... and wallet lol.


----------



## GuRu (Aug 11, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder... and wallet lol.



In deed it is Leslie. On the first sight my eyes can't find the real beauty of this flower though I'm a convinced Brachy lover. Maybe I need more time to see the beauty. On the other hand I have to bow and acknowledge the capability of the breeder.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 11, 2020)

GuRu said:


> On the first sight my eyes can't find the real beauty of this flower though I'm a convinced Brachy lover. Maybe I need more time to see the beauty.



I admit, that for me, it was an acquired taste... for a start, I didn't see any beauty in these heavily coloured and heavily linebred plants and flowers, either... and I preferred, the more naturally looking ones... alas, as time has gone by, I now like them all...unfortunately, yet another step down the slipper(y) slope!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 13, 2020)

Guldal said:


> I admit, that for me, it was an acquired taste... for a start, I didn't see any beauty in these heavily coloured and heavily linebred plants and flowers, either... and I preferred, the more naturally looking ones... alas, as time has gone by, I now like them all...unfortunately, yet another step down the slipper(y) slope!


There’s always that waxy floor you gotta be careful stepping on, because once you fall, the only thing that can hold you up is buying more orchids!


----------



## Guldal (Aug 13, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> There’s always that waxy floor you gotta be careful stepping on, because once you fall, the only thing that can hold you up is buying more orchids!


I can only say, that it was like pouring oil on the wax, when someone coenabled my interest in smaller types Cattleyas! We shall refrain from mentioning any names, shouldn't we, Leslie?!


----------



## musa (Aug 14, 2020)

Amazing Paphs! I just love them and couldn't imagine such colours were possible!


----------



## werner.freitag (Aug 18, 2020)

from Laos


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 19, 2020)

I need that one in my collection lol.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2020)

Interesting. A great display would be a dark one and an album sitting across from each other, with a rectangular mirror between them. Like the original Taj Mahal design!!!


----------



## KateL (Aug 20, 2020)

werner.freitag said:


> View attachment 21801
> View attachment 21801
> from Laos


Wow.


----------



## GuRu (Aug 20, 2020)

This one I like much more than the first one. But beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
Popow is offering plants with similar parentage.


----------



## Pinebark (Aug 20, 2020)

Amazing colors.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 21, 2020)

Gasp, pant, pant!!!!  Do you have the clonal name or parentage of that gorgeous 'Lady in Red'?



DrLeslieEe said:


> I need that one in my collection lol.



No you don't, Leslie! That would mean I had to kill you....and we don't want that, do we?


----------



## lori.b (Aug 21, 2020)

Those are incredible. Love them all!


----------

